# two gentoo boxes can no longer connect to wireless

## numberlessusername

neither went through any updates; they just suddenly broke.

card info from lspci -k:

Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9462 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)

Subsystem: Bigfoot Networks, Inc. Device 2003

Kernel Driver in use: ath9k

the other computer has a different atheros card but also uses ath9k

using wicd-curses to try to connect to both my home network and my cell phone's mobile hotspot. both are WPA2

wpa_supplicant-0.7.3-r5 and wicd-1.7.2.4-r2 are installed.

If I can provide any additional information, let me know.

Thanks in advance!

----------

## numberlessusername

connecting to the unsecured network at my high school works as well as it used to, leading me to believe it's an issue with wpa_supplicant. Any tips?

----------

## TomWij

Please post debugging output from dmesg, ifconfig, iwconfig, iw, wpa_supplicant such we have more troubleshooting information; thank you in advance.

----------

## numberlessusername

dmesg snippet, lines 1004 - 1025 or so of this paste: http://bpaste.net/show/122413/

```
[  482.238886] wlp3s0: authenticate with 00:1d:d6:2b:b7:00

[  482.249457] wlp3s0: send auth to 00:1d:d6:2b:b7:00 (try 1/3)

[  482.402504] wlp3s0: authenticated

[  482.403446] wlp3s0: associate with 00:1d:d6:2b:b7:00 (try 1/3)

[  482.426584] wlp3s0: RX AssocResp from 00:1d:d6:2b:b7:00 (capab=0xc11 status=0 aid=9)

[  482.426626] wlp3s0: associated

[  482.426633] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlp3s0: link becomes ready

[  502.923279] wlp3s0: deauthenticating from 00:1d:d6:2b:b7:00 by local choice (reason=3)

[  502.945670] cfg80211: Calling CRDA for country: US

[  502.997158] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp3s0: link is not ready

[  503.050399] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp3s0: link is not ready

[  504.061384] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp3s0: link is not ready

[  505.162767] wlp3s0: authenticate with 00:1d:d6:2b:b7:00

[  505.173323] wlp3s0: send auth to 00:1d:d6:2b:b7:00 (try 1/3)

[  505.175263] wlp3s0: authenticated

[  505.175544] wlp3s0: associate with 00:1d:d6:2b:b7:00 (try 1/3)

[  505.184691] wlp3s0: RX AssocResp from 00:1d:d6:2b:b7:00 (capab=0xc11 status=0 aid=9)

[  505.184737] wlp3s0: associated

[  505.184746] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlp3s0: link becomes ready

[  509.361059] wlp3s0: deauthenticating from 00:1d:d6:2b:b7:00 by local choice (reason=3)

[  509.378798] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[  509.428331] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp3s0: link is not ready
```

some googling led to this topic: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-935388-start-0.html

from this, I took away that I should make sure all network-related daemons are halted (dhcpcd, wicd, wpa_supplicant, etc) and start networkmanager. nmcli connected fine, so it looks I'll be switching. wext is deprecated anyway.

nmcli dev wifi connect <essid> password <password (in plaintext D :Smile: > worked fine for me on both machines

https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=146052 This topic also suggests multiple things could be fighting for the wireless interface.

I'm sorry, my brain is fried and I can't put more words to describing my fix for googlers.

----------

## 666threesixes666

i ran wicd for like 3 weeks, and then it started acting buggy and updating it fixed the problem i was having.  & did that like 2-3 times...  i eventually switch to networkmanager.

----------

## TomWij

It appears you have multiple daemons trying to manage the network running (probably network scripts and wicd), that's what local reason 3 usually indicates.

----------

